# Certina DS First



## kriss (Aug 1, 2010)

This is my 2nd Certina watch.
It is a DS First.









Movement: Swiss made quartz
Case Material: Stainless steel
Case Diameter: 41mm
Case Thickness: 11,35mm
Dial Color: Blue
Bracelet: Stainless steel
Water Resistant: 200meters/660feet
Crystal: Sapphire
Calendar: Date display at the 3 o'clock position


----------

